# Traffic Free Cycle Routes



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

In no way would we describe ourselves as "real cyclists" as in: lycra clad, head down & bum up sort of cycling, but when we bought our motorhome we had a bike rack attached to the back and we bought two touring bikes to go on it. The idea was to use them to get to the shops, beach, pub, town etc. and we did use them for this at first....then we discovered that there are miles and miles of traffic free cycle routes all around the country. I am starting this thread in order to share some of the details of the cycle routes that we have discovered and enjoyed. If any of you know of any good cycle routes please add them to this thread.

When we started using the bikes if we did five or six miles in a day we thought we had done well...now we regularly do up to 20 miles in a day, we could always do more but we do have difficulty in passing attractive wayside pubs without checking them out.

There is an excellent cycle route website "Sustrans" ......the blurb on the site says "Sustrans - the sustainable transport charity - works on practical projects to encourage people to walk, cycle and use public transport in order to reduce motor traffic and its adverse effects. " Well it is not just blurb; the site is filled with ideas and routes to try. It also has a mapping feature which is one of the best available online.

http://www.sustrans.org.uk

I hope that any of you who have cycled some of these Traffic free routes will share your information about them and the camping sites near to them. The information is good for walkers too, all of the traffic free cycle routes are used by many walkers.

So here is my first suggestion for an easy introduction to cycling a traffic free Sustarns route.

*The Camel Trail*
The hub of the Camel Trail can be found at Wadebridge and this is where we based ourselves for a three nights in September to explore the Camel trail. The site we used was:

Little Bodieve Holiday Park,
Wadebridge, Cornwall PL27 6EG.
http://www.chycor.co.uk/parks/little-bodieve/
In September 2004 it cost around £13 for two +dog + hook up

The first day we headed west and followed the trail to Padstow. Just over five miles of cycle trail.






























The trail passes through some of the most beautiful countryside in England, with stunning views out over the Camel estuary.

On the second day we gave ourselves a rest and went to Harlyn Bay.















We spent the day watching a summer storm lash the rocks.

The third day we set off inland towards Bodmin, again the 8 mile route is through great countryside.






























The trail follows the route of an old railway line alongside the River Camel on its way to Bodmin town centre.

to follow ..more routes and hopefully other routes from you................

Mike


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Trafic free cycle routes*

Hi spykal elcome to the world of 'freewheeling'

We both used to be racing cyclists (though if you watch the tour ( letour.fr ) de france you will see that they do not ride HEAD down & bum up. Your talking about TRACK racing

we used to do some 150 - 200 miles in the day Then some time back we returned to cycling & got up to 20 miles

We did the Yorkshire Dales Cycle way bit hilly quietish roads (but were used to quiet roads here) 240 miles we took 14 days & stopped at every YHA in the dales

Quite often we take the bikes out on the van & stop for a ride in the forests or across the hills on bridle ways
We were stopped by one fellow who tried to stop us till it was pointed out that pedestrians have to give way to horses & pedal cyclists & at that time I was a National Park Warden

I have a route for an alternative C2C ride mostly off road

Best is going down hill


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Trafic free cycle routes*



PamNPete said:


> (though if you watch the tour ( letour.fr ) de france you will see that they do not ride HEAD down & bum up. Your talking about TRACK racing
> Best is going down hill


Hi PamnPete
Yes but you know what I mean...we go slow! Our feet don't exactly fly on the pedals any more!
We always have watched Le tour (not this year we were away in van)...for the sport, scenery and especially David Duffields commentary. I know a few of the older local cyclists and I have "primed" a few sprints, when we had round the houses racing in our town centre, but I have never been out cycling with our local "wheelers", they were always too fit for me and they still are!
My two wheel prowess was, I am afraid to admit to a cyclist, motor powered...my early years were spent at moto cross (then called scrambling), speedway and grasstrack racing.

You mention going downhill..our last bike route adventure was in the Peak district and after a long slow climb up to Monsal Head the run down to Ashford in the Water was exilarating to say the least!

Our discovery of all the Traffic Free cycle routes has changed the way we use the van, we enjoy getting out on the bikes...and away from the motorised traffic so much that we plan our trips away around the cycle routes.

You too have a great Xmas and a Happy New Year

Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike,

A great idea for a post!

We too take every oportunity to take the bikes with us and visited the camel trail many years ago when we had a c^r*v%n.

Could i recommend ferrymeadows caravan club site near peterborough

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/cgi-bi...+meadows&hiword=FERRIES+MEADOW+ferry+meadows+

which is locted within the ferrymeadows country park and is in the midst of the 'green wheel' cycle network

http://www.cobr.co.uk/e-cobr_inform...ast_anglia/peterborough_green_wheel_ride.html

there's miles and miles of traffic free cycle routes around the countrypark and lakes, along the nene valley steam railway and its also possible to cycle into peterborough city centre without touching a main road.

It also links up to the national cycle network. A great site, we've cycled many miles around this area and happlily recommend it to everyone here.

Hope you get plenty of replies on this one Mike, and we'll watch with interest.

pete.


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

Milton Keynes has an excellent traffic free cycle system (Redway) that covers the whole city and surrounding countryside - lots of parks - canals - lakes etc.
VERY highly recommended.

Chris


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete and Chris
thanks for the replies, I just checked the Sustrans maps for both Peterborough and Milton Keynes, both towns have a well developed traffic free cycle route system.

Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Chris wrote;



> Milton Keynes has an excellent traffic free cycle system (Redway) that covers the whole city and surrounding countryside - lots of parks - canals - lakes etc.
> VERY highly recommended.


Chris,

can you recommend any good cl's / sites for M Keynes?

pete.


----------



## 89109 (May 13, 2005)

Some more Derbyshire cycle trails are listed here:

http://www.cressbrook.co.uk/walks/cycling.htm

and North Nottinghamshire

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/northnotts/tev_trail.htm

http://www.bolsover.gov.uk/index.asp?sessionx=MH4wfjEzfjIzNH4zMzN+MA

The latter has some walking and some cycling trails

I can't recommend campsites as they are a bit too close to home. We have cycled on most of cycle trails at some time and usually there is some super scenery on the Peak District ones.

Happy cycling to one and all for 2005

Wendy


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Plenty of cycle ways around the Harrogate District, many parts still under developement. 

Suitable for long walks too!

M&D


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

Pete
Unfortunately I have no experience of camping around Milton Keynes, but sites can be found on Google - try - campsites milton keynes.
Sorry I can't be more help.
Chris


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

Nice to see this thread developing. I work as a Cycling Officer for a local shire county so spend most of my time on my bike, (I wish), most of the time is spent in meetings about budgets these days....anyway.....there are a number of traffic free paths in Cheshire and north wales that I can get information for. -
The Wirral Way, The Whitegate Way, The Salt Line, The Biddulph Valley Way, The Middlewood Way, The Weaver valley trail not to mention Delamere Forest and the paths in Chester itself.

The National Cycle Network has been developed by local authorities with Sustrans who put the idea forward in 1996 or thereabouts. Fantastic idea, great achievements and plenty of people using the paths.

If you're visiting Chester in the near future use the railway path or the towpath, takes you right into the city centre.

Banjo 8)


----------

